# The passing of Floyd Armstrong



## hotwheels (Dec 5, 2006)

For those who knew Floyd he has passed away
Sometime lastnight in his sleep

Even though there are many mixed opinions of the man
I personnel got a kick out of him

Hey was comitted to the for longer then most of has been alive 

Pls take a moment of silence for him

My condolences to his family 

Tinker


----------



## mike106 (Mar 12, 2007)

RIP Floyd you will be missed


----------



## thunderbolt (Oct 11, 2002)

I heard about Floyd passing when I got home from shooting last night. He did an awful lot for archery in Eastern Ontario and will be missed!
RIP Floyd!


----------



## crazymoose (May 17, 2005)

We will miss you Floyd.
It was always a pleasure to see you at the shoots.
Prayers to the Armstrong family.
Take care my friend.

Paul & Laura Hayes and family.


----------



## Crashman (Jan 20, 2005)

Yup, Floyd could be a crusty old bugger for sure. But he was a constant on the archery scene in Ontario and was very knowledgeable too. 

RIP Floyd.


----------



## moosemeat (Jul 31, 2011)

on behalf of myself ,moosemeat archery,and Terry mcmillan,i would like to send are condolences to the Armstrong family.Floyd will truly be missed


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Yup Floyd will be missed for sure... always got a kick out of him. My condolences to the Armstrong family.


----------



## Bow bandit (Apr 21, 2007)

Sad to hear, RIP Floyd.


----------



## Crimson_Arrow (Jun 10, 2010)

RIP Floyd. Condolances to his Family.


----------



## F/F 3Der (Mar 23, 2008)

On behalf of myself and Durham Archers Condolences to his family


----------



## Haileebird (Jul 4, 2013)

I am currently in the process of organizing a memorial 3D tournament in Floyd's honour, will be hosting it at Crooked Arrow which is south of Belleville. If you are interested in attending, in working the tournament or in donating a door prize please get in touch with me. I will be posting a thread in December with all of the details - the tournamnet will be some time in May of 2014. Love ya Floyd, we'll miss you a lot.


----------



## Big F (Aug 20, 2004)

I've seen Floyd around 3d, Field, Indoor and Target shoots since I was a young teen. He always wanted to see how things were going and stay caught up on what was happening in the archery world. 
He made an appearance this year in Woodstock New Brunswick for Archery Canada Target and Field Nationals. Glad I had a chance to talk to him a few times. 
He will be missed. RIP Floyd


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

We will all miss Floyd in our own way
I know I won't be on the phone as long
Always shot opposite him in targets and had a ball teaseing each other
I will miss him staring at me on the line


----------



## crkelly (Mar 17, 2011)

No doubt Floyd was a character and I for one will miss his unique sense of humor. Count me in for his honor shoot.


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Thats too bad. RIP Floyd. Met him a few times, nice guy.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

going to miss you buddy...a icon in the archery world....Spent a afternoon reminiscing with Floyd one day....A smart and interesting man ... c you later some day......


----------



## Xenomorph (Jun 18, 2012)

Never had the pleasure of meeting the interesting man; nevertheless, my condolences to the family, with the passing of an elder we are constantly reminded of the shortness of life and the futile chase for useless things. Family, friendship and smiles are to be treasured, and I am most certain you guys have a lot to remember about him. 

Best, 
Marius


----------



## Dusty Miller (Sep 6, 2012)

I meet Floyd about a year ago, that's not long compared to some of you, but I've, *we* have lost a friend a mentor, Coach. 
What I've learned to date about Floyd is that he must have been a firecracker when he was a younger man. 

I will miss his counsel, humor, quick wit, and experience. Quiver that arrow Floyd , RIP.
Sincere condolences to family and long time friends.


Dusty


----------



## buttnbuck (Aug 6, 2013)

A man full of knowledge for sure, my condolences to his family.


----------



## 3--d (Feb 15, 2005)

One thing for sure with Floyd...u new where u stood with him
Good or bad
Will be missed for sure

Andy


----------



## Topper1018 (Feb 19, 2013)

It was a lot of years ago when Floyd first came up to me shooting at J&K one night, i couldnt have been more than 13 years old then. He was the first person in my archery career to offer up some very viable advise to work on my form. He had a way of communicating with you that, no matter who you were, you could grasp what he wanted you to know. He beleived in me back then, and i went on to alot of success at that young age. Haveing stepped away from the sport for a long while, I was glad to meet up with Floyd once again as I am in the works of coming back. He was the only one to point out my "12 gauge recoil" follow through, and I listened. I worked on it. Because the man was right. He knew his stuff and I must admit i will still owe him alot when i reach the big podium some day. 
He was always up for a good discussion, what some people might have referred to as arguments haha, that was just his way. Here forward i will always wear the Armstrong Archery logo where ever I am shooting. 
The archery world is a lesser place without him, we will all miss you my friend.


----------



## hunter lucas (Nov 26, 2013)

i can remember going to Floyds house like it was yester to get my 1st mathews set up for 3d he walked me out to the back yard to shoot he told me everything i ever needed to know about archery me and Floyd spent alot of time in the back yard shooting he went to ever big shoot i had to see how i did and he always had good things to say about me to any one iv talked to in the passed bit he helped me understand its not always the new bigges and best bows and sights that make u shoot good its the hart and hard work be hind the bow that makes it shoot the best i will always miss floyd and what he has done for me and everyone around the world of archery he was one of the best go to guys for everything archery had to offer i will miss floyd and shooting in his back yard R.I.P floyd love ya buddy


----------



## XTRMN8R (Mar 26, 2004)

I met Floyd in the first few years I shot 3d. He approached me on the practice line at Pioneer and offered a few pointers. Those few pointers turned out to be valuable and I always appreciated the fact that someone was there to offer genuine help. I can honestly say that he was one of the first to give me a hand up in archery and I have always remembered that fact.
thanks Floyd.


----------

